

Show HN: Cantrip – instant yet flexible REST API that binds to a JSON file - pepe_kriek
https://kriek.co.uk/cantrip/

======
satyazoli
Any chance for MongoDB support?

~~~
ie
I'm working on a cloud platform that does this, with a schema layer to enforce
types, validation, links, and other meta properties.

It's not publicly announced yet, but if you're very interested in playing with
it, ping me at eric at schema.io.

